# Thermacell Question



## alan (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently bought a Thermacell and when I use it smokes  alot! A friend of mine say his only puts out small puffs of smoke every now and then. Is it normall for one to smoke this much? (By the way I have not had even one mosquito buzz so it is working!)


----------



## TDBone (Sep 25, 2008)

With a new 'card' mine smoke pretty steadily at the beginning but that slows off after an hour or so. 

If yours is smoking a ton, maybe see if something else is on the plate that might be burning. 

Either way, I have been in a ground blind with that joker smoking full blast because of a new card and had game walk within 5 yards of me and not smell it. 

You should be fine!

Aren't they awesome though? I have forgotten that the mosquitoes are even supposed to be out there, I haven't seen one in a LONG time.


----------



## alan (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah mine smokes from begining till the end, but a bonus is it helps me keep track of wind direction!


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

Aren't they awesome though? I have forgotten that the mosquitoes are even supposed to be out there, I haven't seen one in a LONG time.[/QUOTE] I ve soaked my old cards in tink 69 and used during the rut and man it will put the odor out there.


----------



## alan (Sep 25, 2008)

"I ve soaked my old cards in tink 69 and used during the rut and man it will put the odor out there."

 Funny you say that my brother and I were wondering why they didn't have scent pads for them!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 25, 2008)

they do make a thermacell witch puts off diffrent smells


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't worry about it smoking, just means it is working.  Anyone else have sticker shock at the price of the refills this year?


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 25, 2008)

alan said:


> "I ve soaked my old cards in tink 69 and used during the rut and man it will put the odor out there."
> 
> Funny you say that my brother and I were wondering why they didn't have scent pads for them!



Actually they do have sent pads for them that sit about an inch higher than the bug repellent pads.

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=48324


----------



## TDBone (Sep 25, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Don't worry about it smoking, just means it is working.  Anyone else have sticker shock at the price of the refills this year?



A hunting guide I was with a month ago told me that he just buys refills from the womens hair section in places like Walmart...apparently they are used in some sort of women's appliance and are VASTLY cheaper than the ones sold for the Thermacell. I will find out what they were and post that.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2008)

I just bought a new one,and it won't even make it smoke.It just won't get hot enough.First time I have had such a sorry one from them.Usually it takes a few months before they quit working.


----------



## JShane (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent idea on resoaking the thermacell pad with attractants. Wish I would have thought of it sooner.


----------



## Taximan (Sep 25, 2008)

They do have unscented pads they sell and a unit they call Therma*scent* that is the same as the Thermacell unit but it has an extra little platform that snaps on to the grill of the thermacell over the heat element and holds the pad about an inch over the heat element. They say that scents poured on the scent pads dont need to get near as hot as the inpregnated mosquitoe pads do. The "blank" scent pads are about an 1 1/4" X 4" and almost 1/4" thick or so . I just recently purchased one of the Thermascents from the Thermacell homepage. Go to Thermacell.com and you can see them. I havnt used mine yet but I can imagine its gonna work well for a scent attractant... I cant wait to try it out this year.

                                                      Take care... Sam


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

TDBone said:


> A hunting guide I was with a month ago told me that he just buys refills from the womens hair section in places like Walmart...apparently they are used in some sort of women's appliance and are VASTLY cheaper than the ones sold for the Thermacell. I will find out what they were and post that.



Not sure about Wal-Mart. But here is the link where you can buy the butane cartridges only. They have a 12 pack for 29.99

http://www.thermacell.net/haircare/bulk.asp


----------



## alan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, I will have to try one of those Thermascents!


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

Taximan said:


> They do have unscented pads they sell and a unit they call Therma*scent* that is the same as the Thermacell unit but it has an extra little platform that snaps on to the grill of the thermacell over the heat element and holds the pad about an inch over the heat element. They say that scents poured on the scent pads dont need to get near as hot as the inpregnated mosquitoe pads do. The "blank" scent pads are about an 1 1/4" X 4" and almost 1/4" thick or so . I just recently purchased one of the Thermascents from the Thermacell homepage. Go to Thermacell.com and you can see them. I havnt used mine yet but I can imagine its gonna work well for a scent attractant... I cant wait to try it out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Take care... Sam



Used one last year with Code Blue and had several small bucks come in on a string to it. Hopefully this year their dad will catch a whiff


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2008)

I can re-fill them.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I can re-fill them.



Tell us how. I researched that awhile back and came up with nothing.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you buy the cartridges for curling irons, where do you get the pads themselves?


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I can re-fill them.



Yes .. Can you Please tell us how!!!!


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

yea tell us how. The used scent pads dont cost me anymore money I just put them in a zipp loc bag after bow season and soak till mid nov and they work just fine for me the last 2 years. They make the butane cartridges for curling irons and they are cheaper my sister turn me on to this.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> If you buy the cartridges for curling irons, where do you get the pads themselves?



No where that I know of. Because I use the thermascent as well, I end up having extra pads and I also dont change the pads out every "4 hours", so I burn through more butane than I do pads. I buy the "summer pack" that comes with 12 butane bottles and 36 pads. I just always end up with pads and no more cartridges, so I buy extra  cartridges.


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> No where that I know of. Because I use the thermascent as well, I end up having extra pads and I also dont change the pads out every "4 hours", so I burn through more butane than I do pads. I buy the "summer pack" that comes with 12 butane bottles and 36 pads. I just always end up with pads and no more cartridges, so I buy extra  cartridges.


                                          same here


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2008)

When it is empty take a pair of needle nose pliers,pull the brass out the top of the cylinder(try not to ruin the o-ring),under that you will see a solid white piece of material,poke a hole with a needle in it.Push the brass back in.Get one of those KING butane cans with the different tips.Find the tip that fits in the brass.Cut a very small v-notch in the tip of that.Place the butane cartridge on a table,and insert tip of KING butane can in it.Press down.You can now re-fill your bottle any time.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> When it is empty take a pair of needle nose pliers,pull the brass out the top of the cylinder(try not to ruin the o-ring),under that you will see a solid white piece of material,poke a hole with a needle in it.Push the brass back in.Get one of those KING butane cans with the different tips.Find the tip that fits in the brass.Cut a very small v-notch in the tip of that.You can now re-fill your bottle any time.



Thanks PLP... I will try that with my next empty cylinder.


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

ever have a problem with it leaking


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2008)

debo said:


> ever have a problem with it leaking


No problems.I'm using one that is modified right now.You can re-fill it a bunch of times.One can of that KING butane will last a while.I've probably re-filled mine a dozen times.


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> No problems.I'm using one that is modified right now.You can re-fill it a bunch of times.One can of that KING butane will last a while.I've probably re-filled mine a dozen times.


                                         Thanks man now that just saved me some more money


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> When it is empty take a pair of needle nose pliers,pull the brass out the top of the cylinder(try not to ruin the o-ring),under that you will see a solid white piece of material,poke a hole with a needle in it.Push the brass back in.Get one of those KING butane cans with the different tips.Find the tip that fits in the brass.Cut a very small v-notch in the tip of that.Place the butane cartridge on a table,and insert tip of KING butane can in it.Press down.You can now re-fill your bottle any time.



Gonna give it a try this week. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 25, 2008)

After you poke a hole in it, what keeps the butane from leaking out?  Do you have to screw it back into the thermacell quick?

Nevermind, I see where you said to put the brass piece back in.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 25, 2008)

The brass fitting is what stops and starts the flow.When you poke the hole in the material that is under the fitting that is what allows you to be able to re-fill the cartridge.When you put the brass fitting back in push it in real good.Then fill it with the KING butane can.The whole process is to poke the hole so fluid can go in.Everything else will be just like it was.

Well I don't have an empty one laying around..LOL..but here are the basics.Grip your needle noses right here..







Pull that brass fitting out,and under it poke a hole with a needle.When I say under it.I do not mean the brass fitting.I mean under it where it was sitting.The hole will go into the chamber of the cartridge.This will allow the butane to go in.Again.Make sure you use an empty one.It may hiss,but don't be scared.A sewing needle,or pin is preferred..Without poking this hole the canister will not re-fill.Push that fitting back in..Make sure it is seated.

Get a can of this..






Find the fitting that will fit in your brass fitting...






Cut a small v-notch here..






Put the tip in,and push down...Only fill about like the new ones are.U can make a mark with a permanent marker to know when to stop.






Voila!You're in business...Now don't tell everyone...only your friends. 

BTW this post will self destruct in a few minutes..lol


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 26, 2008)

PLP, Man you have all the tricks dont ya!
Awesome tip man.


----------



## Stickbow (Sep 26, 2008)

*Plp*

 Excellent tip!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dang, I hope I don't start reading about folks catching on fire in the woods.  I can just imagine looking across the woods in the pre-dawn light and all of a sudden {ka-boom} you see this bright flash of light and a burning object fall from the tree.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 26, 2008)

What we need now is a receipe for home made bug dope for the pads.


----------



## RBaldree (Sep 26, 2008)

*burning flame in the woods*

Yeah, but there shouldn't be any skeeters for miles...  

Robert


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 26, 2008)

I turn mine on when I get ready to leave the truck.  After about 30 minutes or so maybe an hour in the stand I turn it off and will restart it if bugs start coming in.  They will still give off the scent keeping the bugs away for several hours.  When I am finished with the morning hunt, I wrap the pad in foil, and seal it in a plastic bag, then reuse it in the afternoon.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 26, 2008)

The pads are soaked in Allethrin which is just a different name for Permethrin, the main ingredient in Permanone.
I don't know why you could not buy the Permethrin, sold in feed stores,pest control etc, and cut it down to the same percentage (21.97)and resoak your pads. You could even use blue food color so you would know when all the chemical is used up.

I don't know what liquid you could cut the permethrin with, maybe glycerin from the drug store.

What do you think, am I dreaming or can this be done.
I can find the cartridges cheap enough, and now maybe refill them but those pads are expensive.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 26, 2008)

"Allethrin" - "Permethrin" I'm just looking for something simple I can spray from a can onto the pad.  I don't need to handle all these chemicals in unknown strengths.  Deet is bad enough soaking into your skin and what not.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 26, 2008)

NotaVegetarian said:


> I turn mine on when I get ready to leave the truck.  After about 30 minutes or so maybe an hour in the stand I turn it off and will restart it if bugs start coming in.  They will still give off the scent keeping the bugs away for several hours.  When I am finished with the morning hunt, I wrap the pad in foil, and seal it in a plastic bag, then reuse it in the afternoon.



If I turn mine off, I dont restart it. That "clicking" sound the igniter makes (and we all know it almost never lights the first time) is louder than I want to be, especially during bow season. My thoughts only.


----------



## njanear (Sep 26, 2008)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> Not sure about Wal-Mart. But here is the link where you can buy the butane cartridges only. They have a 12 pack for 29.99
> 
> http://www.thermacell.net/haircare/bulk.asp



I was in my local WalMart the other day and found that they had located some of the 'hair curler' refills into the hunting section, right next to the Thermacell refills.  Maybe they read these forums too..


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 21, 2008)

good thread!


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Oct 21, 2008)

Reloaded my first one this week. Wow that is great. Thanks again PLP


----------



## rutandstrut (May 14, 2009)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> "Allethrin" - "Permethrin" I'm just looking for something simple I can spray from a can onto the pad.  I don't need to handle all these chemicals in unknown strengths.  Deet is bad enough soaking into your skin and what not.



They sell Permanone at Wal Mart, Bass Pro, Cabelas and Gander Mountain. You could try spraying down the used pads with this and see if it works.


----------



## CPiper (May 14, 2009)

PLP ... how much would you charge me to refill my empties??? Dang, all of the cutting and modifing and plyering ... Id be better off to pay you OR WalMart, LOL!

I just sent 2 thermacells off for fixing. I did not register either of them and figured Id have a problem. I called and told the lady who answered that I had several 2 had quit (one was BRAND new), and that I had not registered ay of them ... sent them back for fixing for free.

Cant beat that!! 
One of THE BEST inventions ever produced for the hunter or outdoorsman!!


----------



## jkoch (May 14, 2009)

Cut the pads in half, they last just as long,but you get 2 for 1.


----------



## SCPossum (May 14, 2009)

I am trying out a source for "Permethrin" (it is human safe)  that is used on the pads.  If it works I will post it here for everyone.  By the way, I can't understand why a "v" has to be cut in the tip of the butane nozzle.  I didn't cut the v and they refill fine.  Maybe by nozzle is just different or something.  I am using a different kind of butane.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 17, 2009)

When you turn your Thermocell on, wait about 6 or 8 seconds, then press the ignitor button.  It should light the first time everytime.

I haven't tried the refil process or half pad yet.

Dave1


----------



## satchmo (May 18, 2009)

Good info on the refills. I'll be doing that this season. Thanks.


----------



## imsdunn (May 18, 2009)

Good info. I was looking into getting one this season, but now I see they may have a dual purpose. Will definitely take into account some of the "alternatives" out there and try to save a few dollars!


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2009)

satchmo said:


> Good info on the refills. I'll be doing that this season. Thanks.



Ditto.

Thanks for the tip PLP.


----------



## 00Beau (May 18, 2009)




----------



## jp328 (May 20, 2009)

NotaVegetarian said:


> I turn mine on when I get ready to leave the truck.  After about 30 minutes or so maybe an hour in the stand I turn it off and will restart it if bugs start coming in.  They will still give off the scent keeping the bugs away for several hours.  When I am finished with the morning hunt, I wrap the pad in foil, and seal it in a plastic bag, then reuse it in the afternoon.



Be careful doing this. I had 2 die on me for doing this. The coil in the unit will break easy once it is started. I started it and went up the stand, the bouncing around broke it. I also dropped one and it broke. The bugs were so bad, I took the pad out and rubbed it all over me hat. It worked!!


----------



## fellybbob (Aug 24, 2009)

this a good thead  lest put it right back up before the the season opens  im sure it'll help some folks out there we all know  $  is thight

good luck to all of you this season


----------



## No-Limit (Aug 24, 2009)

PLP, could you please elaborate on what function the v-notch does when you cut it into the top of the butane nozzle.  thanks!


----------



## fellybbob (Aug 24, 2009)

it let the gas and fluid flow into the therma cell canaster  [plastic bottle ]


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 24, 2009)

No-Limit said:


> PLP, could you please elaborate on what function the v-notch does when you cut it into the top of the butane nozzle.  thanks!





fellybbob said:


> it let the gas and fluid flow into the therma cell canaster  [plastic bottle ]





Yes it helps the flow..Can I get some more testimonies to ease some of the guys worries..I know quite a few on here have followed my directions,and found it isn't that hard to do.


----------



## xlr8ngn (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried your refill method and it works great!  It took forever to refill until I cut the v-notch.  It allows quick refill of the cartridge.  Thank you for posting about it!

BTW, I am using 36.8% permethrin to resoak the pads.  It keeps the mosquitoes away great on our deck.  Once deer season begins, I will compare a new pad in the stand to a resoaked permethrin pad.  I suspect the results will be the same!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip ,gonna have to try this!


----------



## GOT DEER? (Sep 3, 2009)

*about the therma cell...*

ok i'm a new member, and this refilling topic thing sounds very interesting, could you please  repost how and what you used to do this. i cant find the previous post. not sure why. thanks


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 3, 2009)

xlr8ngn said:


> I tried your refill method and it works great!  It took forever to refill until I cut the v-notch.  It allows quick refill of the cartridge.  Thank you for posting about it!
> 
> BTW, I am using 36.8% permethrin to resoak the pads.  It keeps the mosquitoes away great on our deck.  Once deer season begins, I will compare a new pad in the stand to a resoaked permethrin pad.  I suspect the results will be the same!



Hey Were do you get the 36.8% permethrin to resoak?  I would like to try that too....


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2009)

alan said:


> "I ve soaked my old cards in tink 69 and used during the rut and man it will put the odor out there."



Maybe that is why yours smokes all the time.

Mine has always smoked to near the end but is barely visible.


----------



## propwins (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks again PLP.  Always good advice!!


----------



## xlr8ngn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hunter-Steve said:


> Hey Were do you get the 36.8% permethrin to resoak?  I would like to try that too....



You can buy it at the local feed and seed.  You can also get it on line.  A quart is about $30.00, will last a lifetime with soaking pads.  You can also use it around the house to kill ants, spiders, termites, virtually anything that crawls.  Permethrin is great stuff and is the active ingredient in a lot of pesticides.


----------



## Truegiant (Sep 3, 2009)

another great informative post by a fellow hunter. 

THX


----------



## xlr8ngn (Sep 3, 2009)

Truegiant said:


> another great informative post by a fellow hunter.
> 
> THX



I don't know about that.  I could die tomorrow from permethrin poisoning  , the cousin to Allethrin actually on the pads.  What I will do to keep mosquitoes away.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> No where that I know of. Because I use the thermascent as well, I end up having extra pads and I also dont change the pads out every "4 hours", so I burn through more butane than I do pads. I buy the "summer pack" that comes with 12 butane bottles and 36 pads. I just always end up with pads and no more cartridges, so I buy extra  cartridges.



AMEN!! I'll be fumbling trying to find a cartridge and have so many pads I'm think of just fire up a zippo under them!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump up for good info for the Weekend!!!!!!


----------



## White Stag (Sep 12, 2009)

Where did you guys buy the King butane at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 13, 2009)

White Stag said:


> Where did you guys buy the King butane at? Thanks in advance!



I have searched high and low and online also for it with no luck. I can't find any brand anywhere that has the tips. They all come with a "universal" tip now.

Actually I found it online but the shipping cost more than four cans of butane. I might have to bite the bullet as I have four empty Thermacell cartridges.

http://www.batteriesandbutter.com/M...D&Product_Code=KingFuel6Oz&Category_Code=hbdl


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 13, 2009)

Found mine at the source..Works out to be $4 a can,and a can will last you all deer season,maybe through turkey season..I ordered a dozen cans.$48 after S&H..If any of you live close to me(coastal southeast),and we run up on each other I'll sell a can for $4 each..no profit on my part,just helping out my fellow sportsmen(and women)....I'll even fix it up for you,and show you how to do it..

http://www.kingbutane.com/products.asp?cat=18

Any word on soaking the pads?How is that working out?


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bought a can just a few days ago at a Tobacco Mart with the various tips. 4.00 is what it came to be with tax. Just refilled my first one and will give it a try in the AM. Be sure to get a good hole poked in the lower part cause it WILL NOT FILL otherwise.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 22, 2009)

i just used my first "re-soaked" pad.  i sprayed two used up pads, with permanone that i bought from wal mart.  sprayed until soaked and dripping, put in a zip lock bag.  i got one out put it in the thremocell, lit it and went outside.  my home is skeeter heven.  i stayed out, working on atv, motorcycle, for several hours.  NO SKEETERS!!!  now i cant seem to get the refilling right.  i pulled the brass, put a needle hole in it, put the brass back in, but my butane would not fill the bottle. im not using the king brand. as soon as i find it ill try it.  but the resoaked pads with permanone works...


----------



## xlr8ngn (Sep 22, 2009)

rodney carpenter said:


> my butane would not fill the bottle. im not using the king brand. as soon as i find it ill try it.  but the resoaked pads with permanone works...



Make sure to cut a small v-notch.  Mine would not fill until I did this.  Yes, Permanone works great, it is permethrin.  Just remember permethrin is not allethrin.  Supposedly they are close to each other but not the same.  I do not think it will hurt you, but there really are no studies.  I will continue to use permethrin for myself, just not around the kids.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 22, 2009)

adebord30183 said:


> Bought a can just a few days ago at a Tobacco Mart with the various tips. 4.00 is what it came to be with tax. Just refilled my first one and will give it a try in the AM. Be sure to get a good hole poked in the lower part cause it WILL NOT FILL otherwise.


Yes..I use a sewing needle,and push it all the way through,then pull it out with those needle noses.


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Sep 23, 2009)

frankwright said:


> The pads are soaked in Allethrin which is just a different name for Permethrin, the main ingredient in Permanone.
> I don't know why you could not buy the Permethrin, sold in feed stores,pest control etc, and cut it down to the same percentage (21.97)and resoak your pads. You could even use blue food color so you would know when all the chemical is used up.
> 
> I don't know what liquid you could cut the permethrin with, maybe glycerin from the drug store.
> ...



Man this is a really helpful thread. The Army gives us these Permethrin soaking bags to soak our uniforms. Its a one time use thing but it lasts forever. Maybe I will try that. I never thought to soak my hunting clothes. They also have cans of Permethrin spray they give us. I will maybe try that on the pads.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Sep 23, 2009)

mind has a faint little bit of smoke that rises up once in a while.. when i get out of the truck i crank it up so by the time i walk to the stand its pretty hott and ready to stop the biters from chewin me up!


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 25, 2009)

Shouldn't post #30 be a Sticky?


----------



## doeboy77 (Sep 26, 2009)

love the thermocell keeps those pesky bugs away awesome . just wondering why if i can smell the smoke why cant a deer?


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 26, 2009)

Question, anyone ever light up a repel insect repellent stake and attach it to your stand? If the candle works you could snuff out when you leave stand.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Sep 26, 2009)

Where do you buy your King Butane product?  And how much does it cost?


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 9, 2009)

*refilling thermacell cartridges*



SCPossum said:


> I am trying out a source for "Permethrin" (it is human safe)  that is used on the pads.  If it works I will post it here for everyone.  By the way, I can't understand why a "v" has to be cut in the tip of the butane nozzle.  I didn't cut the v and they refill fine.  Maybe by nozzle is just different or something.  I am using a different kind of butane.



I am unable to get my butane cartridges to refill.  I removed the brass and poked a hole through the stopper.  Replaced Brass piece and tried to fill with king butane.  Butane wants to come out side, maybe the tio is not small enough.  I will go see if I can get a smaller tip.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Oct 15, 2009)

I think you should be able to soak your pads in the solution for the thermal foggers. I bought mine at lowes or home depot. The link below is an example

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20136&hasJS=true


----------



## alvishere (Oct 15, 2009)

great thread


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2010)

bump for the 2010 season.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 12, 2010)

I've always wondered about soaking the pads in permethrin pesticide (after figuring out what chemical was on them) but I was a little hesitant until reading this thread. I have around 12 pads to go through this bow season and then I'll be using my own permethrin soaked pads. Thanks for the bump


----------



## ACguy (Jul 12, 2010)

Very good read. I had thought about using the thermocell to attract deer but I was not sure if it would work.


----------



## Forced Entry (Jul 12, 2010)

My thermocell won't lite and when it does it won't stay lit....I'll turn it off and try to start it and it acts like it wants to lite.....I bought it at hogseds in warne and can't find the receipt and I heard they're a pain in the rear sometimes even if you do have the receipt for exchange...


----------



## chrismhaase (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a question about reapplying scent to the pads; can you use this? http://www.rei.com/product/784097?p...-81F9-DE11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA 

Also, could you dual apply the used pads with the Tinks 69 and the antibug spray/soak??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure about all of the above but down here, we need them for the skeeters until November if it doesn't get cool fast. Mine gets used all through bow season and well into rifle season. 

That being said, I picked up some of the new "Fresh Earth" scented refills at Gander Mountain and tried them out this weekend. They did smell different, but nothing like fresh earth. Actually, they had more of a citrus smell to them, to me and I fee like they really caused a problem with a big sow I've been after. 

I've never had a problem with the scent before so I'd say don't spend the extra money, just buy the regular pads.


----------



## chrismhaase (Jul 13, 2010)

ok thanks.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 13, 2010)

chrismhaase said:


> I have a question about reapplying scent to the pads; can you use this? http://www.rei.com/product/784097?p...-81F9-DE11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> Also, could you dual apply the used pads with the Tinks 69 and the antibug spray/soak??



I don't know for sure but I doubt it. The spray is 0.5% Permethrin and the presoaked pads are about 21%. I don't know if you could ever get enough on the pad.
I am trying soaking mine in 10% Permethrin that you get at a feed or pet store. I added blue food coloring so I can tell when it is used up like the original.
The refilled cannisters work great but I have not tested the pads yet.
As far as adding scent, It is worth a try as the burning Thermacell itself has very little odor.


----------



## chrismhaase (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input Frank.


----------



## laserdoc (Jul 14, 2010)

LIGHTNING said:


> I think you should be able to soak your pads in the solution for the thermal foggers. I bought mine at lowes or home depot. The link below is an example
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20136&hasJS=true



Has anyone tryed soaking the pads in this stuff for the foggers??


----------



## mattech (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad this got bumped, i was looking for it the other day to moove it back up.


----------



## Forced Entry (Jul 15, 2010)

mattech said:


> Glad this got bumped, i was looking for it the other day to moove it back up.



try searching thermacell on the sites search....


----------



## Back_40 (Jul 15, 2010)

38% permethrin
http://stores.ukillem.com/Detail.bok?no=24


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2010)

I was just at the Ingles in locust grove, and they had several of these king butane bottles there. I bought my one, they were $2.98. They were not in the tobacco area. I was just walking threw the hardware isle and happend to see them there.


----------



## laserdoc (Jul 17, 2010)

send me one!!?


----------



## hilljack13 (Jul 17, 2010)

This needs a sticky!!


----------



## laserdoc (Jul 17, 2010)

When your resoaking the pads in that 36.8% permethrin
are you cutting down or using it full strength??
I found it at the feed store in Jefferson. It does have a smell to it. Is this a problem???
Now I just need to find the King Butane!!!


----------



## frankwright (Jul 17, 2010)

laserdoc said:


> When your resoaking the pads in that 36.8% permethrin
> are you cutting down or using it full strength??
> I found it at the feed store in Jefferson. It does have a smell to it. Is this a problem???
> Now I just need to find the King Butane!!!


http://www.kingbutane.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TL1010KG5


----------



## laserdoc (Jul 17, 2010)

yep I may have to order it online. Hate doing that but may not have a choice


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jul 17, 2010)

at least you will know the wind direction


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 22, 2010)

mattech said:


> I was just at the Ingles in locust grove, and they had several of these king butane bottles there. I bought my one, they were $2.98. They were not in the tobacco area. I was just walking threw the hardware isle and happend to see them there.



I looked all over Newnan in grocery's, dollar & drug stores with no luck. Happened to look over by a window in a convience store while making a purchase and saw the big silver can. Gonna give this a try. Awesome info.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is seriously a great thread!?!


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 22, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Yes it helps the flow..Can I get some more testimonies to ease some of the guys worries..I know quite a few on here have followed my directions,and found it isn't that hard to do.



Tried it yesterday! Bought 3 cans of the butane for $2.50 each and filled 5 canisters so far. The hardest part for me was cutting the v in the tip! I ruined the first one and the second got a slice or half a v  but it still worked


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to the store tonight to get some King beutaine. Got an Ingles nearby. Maybe they will have it.


----------



## hardwoodshall (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice thread. great tips goodbye skeeters


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 22, 2010)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> Not sure about Wal-Mart. But here is the link where you can buy the butane cartridges only. They have a 12 pack for 29.99
> 
> http://www.thermacell.net/haircare/bulk.asp



If you get one 1-6 oz. Can of King Butane, a pair of pliers and a Safety Pin or Sewing Needle. You can fill up 20-30 Empty Thermacell Cartridges and re-use them almost indefinitely! I found directions on how to do this on this Forum. Works great!



DEERFU39 said:


> Tried it yesterday! Bought 3 cans of the butane for $2.50 each and filled 5 canisters so far. The hardest part for me was cutting the v in the tip! I ruined the first one and the second got a slice or half a v  but it still worked



I used the Plastic Tip without cutting a notch in it and it worked just fine!


----------



## buddy48 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been wanting to try this but just haven't done it yet. This guy uses small pieces of coleman mosquito coils in the grate on the front of his thermacell and then places a piece of fabric over the top to keep them from falling out. You can fast forward to the 1:40 mark in the video to see the use of the coils.

His method for refilling his canisters is way too involved. I have been using the previous method for a year or so now and it works just fine.

If anyone tries this and it seems to work let us know. I have checked at a couple of Wal-marts in my area and haven't been able to find the mosquito coils yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efgo4IztpdY


----------



## Killdee (Sep 24, 2010)

I posted this either here or another thermocell post but.
I googled tobacco shops and found several nearby my house here in Marietta, found the King butane on the 2nd call and picked it up for $2 a can. Filling is easy with the right Butane.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 24, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> The brass fitting is what stops and starts the flow.When you poke the hole in the material that is under the fitting that is what allows you to be able to re-fill the cartridge.When you put the brass fitting back in push it in real good.Then fill it with the KING butane can.The whole process is to poke the hole so fluid can go in.Everything else will be just like it was.
> 
> Well I don't have an empty one laying around..LOL..but here are the basics.Grip your needle noses right here..
> 
> ...



OK what am I doing wrong?  I can not get the butane into the cell.  I poked my hole on the inside but can not seem to get it to take fuel.  Now it seems that the fuel is coming out of the side of my dispenser as well.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you poke the hole in the center of the top of the canister, it would be inside the brass tip if it was installed? Are you sure your using the right tip?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 24, 2010)

Killdee said:


> Did you poke the hole in the center of the top of the canister, it would be inside the brass tip if it was installed? Are you sure your using the right tip?



Wondering about the right tip.  It only came with what was on there.  Am I supposed to poke a hole in the brass tip?  I did poke a hole on the inside after I pulled out the tip


----------



## mattech (Sep 24, 2010)

did you cut the V into the tip.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 24, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> When it is empty take a pair of needle nose pliers,pull the brass out the top of the cylinder(try not to ruin the o-ring),under that you will see a solid white piece of material,poke a hole with a needle in it.Push the brass back in.Get one of those KING butane cans with the different tips.Find the tip that fits in the brass.Cut a very small v-notch in the tip of that.Place the butane cartridge on a table,and insert tip of KING butane can in it.Press down.You can now re-fill your bottle any time.



I have had good luck without cutting the V in the tip. If it blows out a little. I just reseat the tip on the Brass Valve and I am good to go! I recommend holding the Thermacell Cartridge in one hand and hold the King Butane upsidedown to fill the Cartridge. I also mark my Thermacell Cartridges when full with a permanent marker so I have a line to fill to! Good Luck!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 24, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Wondering about the right tip.  It only came with what was on there.  Am I supposed to poke a hole in the brass tip?  I did poke a hole on the inside after I pulled out the tip



Use a Pair of Pliers to pull the Brass Fitting out of the Thermacell Cartridge...then use a Needle or Safety Pin to poke a Hole in the White Membrane in the Thermacell Cartridge...replace the Brass Fitting and tap with pliers to make sure it is seated...hold Thermacell Cartridge in one hand and King Butane in the other upside down...I do not cut the V...you can if you want to...I found that it is not necessary...King Butane 6 Oz. Cans have a plastic cap with 5 different tips in the cap...find the one that fits the Brass Valve snuggly...once you have the right valve...place it on in the top of the Brass Valve and push down...you will see Liquid Butane and Bubbles. when the level gets approx. 1/2" from the top of the cartridge start letting pressure off so you can stop filling it. I mark all my cartridges with a black permanent marker when they are new so I have a mark to fill to...Good Luck!


----------



## alvishere (Sep 26, 2010)

good info


----------



## ACguy (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it have to be king Butane ? I have found 3 different kinds of butane locally but no one has King Butane. 

Rutandstrut what store do you get yours from ?


----------



## laserdoc (Sep 28, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Does it have to be king Butane ? I have found 3 different kinds of butane locally but no one has King Butane.
> 
> Rutandstrut what store do you get yours from ?


No it does not.But you have to find one that comes with the different tips. That way you can pick the one that fits.
King comes with about 6 different size tips. I bought one that was not king and found a tip that came with it that did fit.


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Does it have to be king Butane ? I have found 3 different kinds of butane locally but no one has King Butane.
> 
> Rutandstrut what store do you get yours from ?





laserdoc said:


> No it does not.But you have to find one that comes with the different tips. That way you can pick the one that fits.
> King comes with about 6 different size tips. I bought one that was not king and found a tip that came with it that did fit.



correct, you dont have to have king you just need one with the universal tips. I have found the king butane the cheapest at ingles, they are not in the tobacco section but in the "hardware" section towards the back. You know the area that has the 99 cent pliers for sale for 4.99.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 28, 2010)

laserdoc said:


> No it does not.But you have to find one that comes with the different tips. That way you can pick the one that fits.
> King comes with about 6 different size tips. I bought one that was not king and found a tip that came with it that did fit.



What kinda Butane did you use that had the right tip ?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2011)

bump!


----------



## PharmD (Mar 26, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## irishredneck (Aug 16, 2012)

Another season. Another bump.


----------



## equinox (Aug 16, 2012)

Great info! But, what's the v notch for?


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 16, 2012)

I have refilled without the V notch also.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, Bass Pro in their sale flyer this week, is offering a "earth sent" version.


----------



## ACracing98 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Killdee (Sep 7, 2012)

Killed up 4 bottles last night!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 7, 2012)

I am still refilling mine also and I have never felt the need to cut the V notch either.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 7, 2012)

I could not get this to work for me


----------



## jrc (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can find the butane?  I've looked at 2 different Ingles with no luck and the website that sells it wants $12 shipping on one bottle that costs $6"


----------



## joeythehunter (Sep 10, 2012)

good info here, thinking about getting one

do they make any noise ?


----------



## Killdee (Sep 10, 2012)

Do what I did, google tobacco shops or stores in your area, I found it in a shop a few miles from my house for 2$.


----------



## pushead (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sure you don't lose the tips. I have about 4 different can's of Kings laying around and no tips in sight.


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 10, 2012)

NOW... if they could make one for TICKS!!!


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 10, 2012)

NOW... if they could make one for TICKS!!!


----------



## jrc (Sep 10, 2012)

I found one at a tobacco store nearby.   It wasnt Kings but it came with several tips.  Once I trimmed the tip down a little it fit right in there. It did work even though it only filled it up about 2/3rds of the way.  Maybe thats as much as its supposed to fill?


----------



## Killdee (Sep 10, 2012)

What most do is mark the full line on a new one and then you know where to fill to, its around 3/4 full  I think.


----------



## swalker1517 (Sep 14, 2012)

When you "reuse" the pads with scent(golden estrus or tinks or whatever your using) do you place the Thermocell on the ground or keep it in the stand with you? I know itsway to early for those scents. Just curious.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 17, 2012)

most helpfull thread so far!!


----------



## gmcneal (Sep 17, 2012)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> If I turn mine off, I dont restart it. That "clicking" sound the igniter makes (and we all know it almost never lights the first time) is louder than I want to be, especially during bow season. My thoughts only.



The clicking doesn't make that much noise and sound doesn't bother deer as much as it use to.


----------



## markantony57 (Sep 21, 2012)

For all those who want a sticky, why not just subscribe to this thread and that way you can always find it.


----------



## jmoughton (Sep 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## tknight (Apr 28, 2013)

*thermacell pads*

Hey,

I may have missed it?  When you soak the pads do you let them air dry before using?  Or do you seal them in a bag or something to keep them damp?

Thanks!


----------



## jagged (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been reading this old thread with interest.If you think you have mosquitos in Georgia, just come up here to Northern Ontario, Canada to experience the real thing! I purchased a thermocell unit a couple of years ago and it works great in the late afternoon, sitting around the deck. As soon as the sun starts going down around 9PM, it's a different story! The - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - will swarm you and the Thermacell to death! I now have a screened in Gazebo that I put up every year on the deck, but still like to have either that or the Off PowerPad going on the side.
Both units use the same chemical as the repellent: D Trans Allethrin.The pads are soaked in a mixture of around 22% allethrin mixed with alcohol and some type of petroleum distillate, like kerosene or varsol, maybe for the colour? Anyways, Allethrin is a very tested and safe product, the perethrin you put on your clothing, has not been tested to be heated and vaporised and has been shown to be a Neurotoxin in mammals. 
You can buy Allethrin by the barrels in China, but I've yet to find anywhere around here where you could just find a pint or something?? I imagine a pint would probably last you until your grandkids could use it!
Another thing for the butane refills, ask your wife to pick you up a few when she's in Walmart. The same cartridges are used for cordless curling irons at 1/3 the price or less! Sorry about the Potty mouth.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 8, 2013)

Would this be a good replacement for the recharge of the pads?

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/pyrocide-300-pyrethrum-fogging-concentrate-p-1043.html


----------



## Monster Hunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Good info...Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 9, 2013)

jagged said:


> I've been reading this old thread with interest.If you think you have mosquitos in Georgia, just come up here to Northern Ontario, Canada to experience the real thing!



its crazy that the further north you go the worse the flies and skeeters get.  

during a wet spring here its impossible to be outside...but not as bad as I see on some north border bear hunts


----------



## jagged (Aug 9, 2013)

Hunter-Steve said:


> Would this be a good replacement for the recharge of the pads?
> 
> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/pyrocide-300-pyrethrum-fogging-concentrate-p-1043.html


Although pyrocide contains a chemical that's in the same family as allethrin, it doesn't say anywhere in the MSDS about it being vaporized by heat. Also the concentration is  only 3%, and the pads manufactured by Themacell and Off contain almost 23%. I'm still searching the web to try and find a source. The companies in India, Japan and China manufacture it up to 96%. You would then probably thin it with alcohol before you soaked the pads, because the alcohol would dry faster. Allethrin is not water soluble.


----------



## sman (Aug 9, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> its crazy that the further north you go the worse the flies and skeeters get.
> 
> during a wet spring here its impossible to be outside...but not as bad as I see on some north border bear hunts



The only thing comparable is the swamps along the Altamaha in April.  Two thermocells and bug spray with a bug tamer and still get tore up.

I've seen the bear hunts in Canada on tv.  Brutal.  Very similar to an Altamaha river swamp in the spring.


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can you buy just the pads anywhere? I refill my own butanes.


----------



## jagged (Aug 9, 2013)

I found a company that manufactures D-Trans Allethrin down there: MGK®
8810 10th Avenue North 
 Golden Valley, Minnesota 55427 U.S.A. They also have a webpage. Maybe somebody could contact them to see if you can purchase it somewhere in concentrations higher than 20%. Then everyone could recharge their own pads too!


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 9, 2013)

Hunter-Steve said:


> Would this be a good replacement for the recharge of the pads?
> 
> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/pyrocide-300-pyrethrum-fogging-concentrate-p-1043.html



This is certified for Thermal Fogging ;;

Thermal Foggers
These units are utilized by applying heat to solvent based deodorizers (petroleum and food grade oil) into a smoke-like fog, producing particles as small as 0.5 to 2 microns. These units reproduce or re-create the energy, heat, and pressure of smoke and fire. This allows a deodorizing fog to penetrate all the porous surfaces the smoke did. Thermal fog can be directed into tight and inaccessible areas where it is impossible or impractical for the restoration technician to go. They are ideal for the deodorizing of large areas, fabric, and hard porous surfaces. Care should be taken during the application of thermal fogging solution.


----------



## jagged (Aug 9, 2013)

The chemical used in this is in the same family as D-trans- Allethrin, but it's only at a 3% concentration not the 22% thermacell and off use in their pads. There must be a reason that all the companies use the D-trans, even the mosquito coils use it, but at very small amounts .25-.35%. The Pyrocide is also very expensive! $115 a gallon. I'd rather use the correct stuff if we can find it.


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Aug 10, 2013)

Allethrin is chemically different from Permethrin.  I break up mosquito coils for outdoor use and jam them between the hot plate and grill.  They work very well and a bag last a long time.  I've used the Off brand as well as others and they are very inexpensive.  I've also been refilling the butane canisters for years with no problems at all.  Hardest part is finding the King brand butane.  Another tip, if you can't find the King brand butane, try this.  Take the plastic straw that comes with WD-40 (red) and cut the tip end off clean with a razor blade about the width of a dime.  Now you have a small plastic washer.  With the brass tip removed from the canister and hole punched, carefully place the red washer you just cut in the hole where the brass tip was removed from.  Now try using any standard butane refill bottle and it should work.  If you get any leak of fluid stop and reposition your washer or make a new one with a straight cut and apply firm pressure. You will lose a little fuel on your first couple of attempts but you will get a feel for it.  When the canister is about 2/3 liquid fuel, stop and replace the brass valve firmly and youre ready to go.


----------



## jagged (Aug 11, 2013)

That's good news for next year.  When I get home from my cottage up here in Moonbeam, ON, I guess I'll have to start turning some adaptors on my lathe, that will fit the most common Butane refillers. Then you'all will be able to have a totally safe and foolproof way to refill the gas. In exchange, I want somebody to find a source for D-trans- Allethrin, that we could buy in small quantities. Hey, you could probably start an e-bay business. Buy a couple of gallons and split it up into half pints or whatever and double your money! (don't be greedy *S*) 

Up here in Canada, you can't even buy good weedkiller anymore.


----------



## Monster Hunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Still can't find the king butane


----------



## Killdee (Aug 16, 2013)

Monster Hunter said:


> Still can't find the king butane



I just googled Tobacco shops jackson georgia and got this list. Maybe you can find it in one of these places. I ran all over Marietta till someone on here said tobacco shops.

http://www.yellowpages.com/jackson-ga/pipe-shop


----------



## strutlife (Aug 16, 2013)

I have thermacell. Works great. Unscented skin so soft sprayed on works good too. Its sold by Avon.


----------



## bigart (Aug 18, 2013)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Yes..I use a sewing needle,and push it all the way through,then pull it out with those needle noses.



You can get a 16ga needle from TS or most feed stores that will work just fine.


----------



## Trophy buck (Sep 11, 2013)

Will soaking the pads in non scented off work?


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 19, 2013)

Bumping this for 2013!  just refilled 6 empty cartridges!  what i did was followed the youtube video and pulled the internal check valve out with a wood screw!  so easy its stupid!  i ended up cutting a 45 degree angle on the tip of the plastic tip on the King Butane Can accidentally, (too much pressure with knife) and it works flawlessly!


----------

